# Dorsch paniert



## BigBird (20. April 2002)

Moin, moin,
da wollt ich doch gleich ma nen schönes Rezept loswerden:
Man nehme durchschnittliche Dorsche (ab 40 cm) und filitiert sie. Danach normal mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen und in Pamiermehl baden. Ab in die Bratpfanne und fertig sind die Panierten Leckerbissen. 
Mit Zitronnensaft überträufelt schmeckt es noch besser. :q 
Is ma ne gewisse Abwechslung, als Fische immer nur in Mehl zu welzen  :q  :q


----------



## Klausi (20. April 2002)

Mmmm, lecker, jetzt bekomm ich aber hunger. Ich wußte doch das ich etwas vergessen hatte, ich sollte den Fisch auftauen.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## schlot (20. April 2002)

erstmal Welcome BigBird,
kleine Ergänzung zum panieren, schon mal mit Bierteiglein probiert (Mehl und Bier ), mit Bierteiglein einpinzeln
und dann in Paniermehl, vorher natürlich würzen.
Wende ich auch bei den Karpfen an, komme ja aus "der Karpfenregion"
Gruß aus Mittelfranken
schlot


----------



## BigBird (20. April 2002)

@ Schlot
Hmm, ja hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. So eine Art fish+ships bloß mit Dorsch. Kannste mir vielleicht noch ein bischen genauer beschreiben, wie man einen Bierteig anfertigt?


----------



## hecht24 (20. April 2002)

> Kannste mir vielleicht noch ein bischen genauer beschreiben, wie man einen Bierteig anfertigt?


jo mir bitte auch


----------



## schlot (20. April 2002)

@BigBird
@Hecht
Bierteig besteht aus Bier und Mehl,die ganze Sache verrühren bis sich eine dickflüssige,klebrige Masse ergibt,
den Fisch nach dem würzen damít einpinseln und dann in Paniermehl wälzen.
Wird bei uns in Franken haupsächlich beim karpfen angewendet
ergibt dann eine schöne Kruste.
schlot


----------



## BigBird (20. April 2002)

@ Schlot
brätst du die dann oder tust du die in die Fritöse??????


----------



## schlot (20. April 2002)

@Big Bird,
Karpfen in der Friteuse,
Dorsch in der Pfanne.
schlot


----------



## Uwe (20. April 2002)

Hallo ihr Dorschesser,

zum Thema panieren kenne ich auch einen.

Erstmal klassisch würzen, dann Mehl, dann Ei (geht auch ohne, hält aber einfach besser) und dann
in zerbröselten Corn Flakes wälzen(gehen auch die billigen von Aldi oder so), die man noch mit Paprika-Gewürz gemischt hat...und dann mit viel Fett in die Pfanne 

Das ist mal was anderes, aber super lecker und dazu Bratkartoffeln oder ein deftiger Kartoffelsalat.

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2002)

Zu der Geschichte mit dem Bierteig gibt es auch ein klassisches Rezept mit Rotbarsch (läßt sich natürlich auch aus allen anderen grätenarmen Filetstücken herstellen):
Rotbarsch "Orly"
Dazu werden die Filetstücke in ca. 2 cm große Würfel geschnitten.
Den Bierteig stellt man her, inde man Mehl mit Salz und etwas Zucker verrührt, mit Bier zu einem zähen Teig verrührt und Ei zugibt (auf 150 ca. 1 Ei).
Auf 150 Gramm Mehl ein Eßlöffel Öl macht den Teig beim ausbacken schön knusprig.
Dann werden die Filetstücke gewürzt und mehliert, dann in den Bierteig getaucht un in Öl schwimmend ausgebacken. Serviert wird das Ganze auf Tomatensoße.


----------



## Pete (21. April 2002)

Hab neulich Schlemmerspieße gemacht...Ihr braucht:
Dorsch- und/oder Köhlerfilet grob gewürfelt (salzen und gut durchziehen lassen),anschließend leicht mehlieren oder gar panieren, halbierte kleinere Zwiebeln, ein wenig fetten , dafür mehr durchwachsenen Speck und wenige gelbe Paprikaquadrate...gut verteilt auf Schaschlikspieße stecken und unter kontrollierter Hitze (E- Herd Stufe 7) in reichlich Öl von allen Seiten goldbraun braten....
Dazu gibts selbstgeschmiedete "Stampftüften" mit reichlich guter Butter....
Halt...ein Pilsner rundet natürlich die Sache gut ab...


----------



## chippog (24. April 2002)

dorschfilet, gräten- und hautfrei in joghurt naturell, der gesalzen und gepfeffert ist, nur nicht geizen mit den gewürzen, zirka eine viertelstunde marinieren. dann die filets in paniermehl wenden und vorsichtig knusprig abbraten. wer&acute;s scharf mag, kann auch kräftiger würzen, zum beispiel mit kaschmir marsala aus dem asienshop. das bier darf hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen, allerdings ohne teig. shit fiske wünscht ausserdem chippog mod in küche und bei den platten.


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. Mai 2002)

:q Hi anglers und köche den bierteig kenn ich noch etwas anders iss auch sehr lecker

also filets kalt abwaschen und trocken tupfen salzen und wieder im kühlschrank legen 

ich nehme immer halben liter bier und bearbeite das bier mit mixer bis keine kohlensäure mehr drin iss dann wird solange mehl zugegeben bis es ein zähiger brei ist(waffelteig) dann kommen gewürze rein und immer schön mit den mixer verühren (ingwer aber vorsicht nicht zuviel geht aber auch ohne ) paprika, curry, cheynne pfeffer, chili, pfeffer, salz,dann ein kleine dose ananas die stückchen mit dem mixer zu einen brei machen den saft dürft ihr trinken den braucht man nicht den brei zu den teig geben und evtl noch mehl dazu geben es muss auf jedenfall ein zäher teig sein zum schluss noch bisschen zucker und fertig 
den dorsch darin ordentlich drehen und ab in die friteuse bis goldbraun iss fretig und guten hunger

mfg
andreas


----------

